# Internal memory back up



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just curious to how people back up there whole phone? I've done it with copy and paste with Win7 (which is all I use), but it always seems to either fail, hang up, etc. Then I end up moving a few folder at a time to get it done.
Is there a better way? I do this incase I don't think and whipe my phone or to have back ups of pics, docs, tbu folder and so on.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

msu said:


> I'm just curious to how people back up there whole phone? I've done it with copy and paste with Win7 (which is all I use), but it always seems to either fail, hang up, etc. Then I end up moving a few folder at a time to get it done.
> Is there a better way? I do this incase I don't think and whipe my phone or to have back ups of pics, docs, tbu folder and so on.


I have actually not ever backed up my whole phone, but if ever would do, I would use ADB. I don't remember the commands, but if you google adb backup or similar I'm sure you would find something.
Sent from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

couldn't you just "adb pull /sdcard" ?

IDK how it will like copying over an ass ton of files though, it may lock up or something, I've never copied that much with it. You'd also have to completely back it up everytime I think.

I wonder if there's a way to use rsync somehow.


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

gardobus said:


> couldn't you just "adb pull /sdcard" ?
> 
> IDK how it will like copying over an ass ton of files though, it may lock up or something, I've never copied that much with it. You'd also have to completely back it up everytime I think.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to use rsync somehow.


That is pretty much what it does when I use windows. I mean I can get it backed up, but it is annoying at times.

PS
Always nice to back up some of your folders.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

ADB is your best option and will work fine. It is actually faster than just dragging and dropping too (MTP sucks).


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah adb is definitely more reliable than MTP (or usb mass storage for that matter)


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks,

I will look into ADB. I have it bookmarked somewhere


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

For reference, I think you'll have to use

```
adb pull /data/media
```
.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> For reference, I think you'll have to use
> 
> ```
> adb pull /data/media
> ...


I think since they are symlinked you can use either.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I think since they are symlinked you can use either.


I could be wrong







, from memory I could have sworn /sdcard did not work the one time I attempted.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always use /data/media but could have sworn that /sdcard works too, but I could be wrong as well


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

pretty sure I always use /sdcard but now you got me thinking twice rofl


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

thats because you tried to pull /mnt/sdcard/ just /sdcard works

C:\Users\mike>adb pull /sdcard/ZipThemer C:\Android
pull: building file list...
pull: /sdcard/ZipThemer/edify/update-binary -> C:\Android/edify/update-binary
pull: /sdcard/ZipThemer/edify/phoneDatabase.xml -> C:\Android/edify/phoneDatabas
e.xml
2 files pulled. 0 files skipped.
1378 KB/s (220277 bytes in 0.156s)

C:\Users\mike>


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> thats because you tried to pull /mnt/sdcard/ just /sdcard works
> 
> C:\Users\mike>adb pull /sdcard/ZipThemer C:\Android
> pull: building file list...
> ...


Look up top. You can't pull /sdcard as whole with /sdcard. Obviously from your post individual files/folders work, but the objective of the thread was to pull everything.

I tried all 4 of the directories I knew off hand to the SD.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Look up top. You can't pull /sdcard as whole with /sdcard. Obviously from your post individual files/folders work, but the objective of the thread was to pull everything.
> 
> I tried all 4 of the directories I knew off hand to the SD.
> 
> ...


Correct, my point is to back the whole thing up. I did this with my DX before I switched to the Nexus and then once I got my Nexus set up with what I wanted I backed it up. One day I jacked something up and decided to put it back to stock and start all over fresh and forgot to back up at that point and deleted everything!!! I freaked out due to I hate loosing pictures, checking data and so on. Then I remembered I made a back up although it was fully up to date. 
Just a little security I suppose.


----------



## hero2zero (Apr 19, 2012)

Or, you could use mskip's GNex toolkit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400871


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

hero2zero said:


> Or, you could use mskip's GNex toolkit: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1400871


I said no.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

hero2zero said:


> Or, you could use mskip's GNex toolkit: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1400871


No. Just no.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use the toolkit when Im lazy. Do I NEED to use it though? No. Toolkits are fine as long as you know how to do everything it does on your own.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I use the toolkit when Im lazy. Do I NEED to use it though? No. Toolkits are fine as long as you know how to do everything it does on your own.


Agreed. I use them when needing to setup adb/fastboot quickly on a temporary PC or something. Unfortunately, the problem is 9/10 don't learn the correct way first, and come back asking for help later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I always do this:

adb pull /sdcard/ C:whereveriwantitonmypc


----------

